# Installing Dishwasher,Need advise on Wiring



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi

We Finally bought a Dishwasher(kenmoore)

I prefer to install it myself,then the $175 fee sears wants.

I'm pretty much 100% on the plumbing

(Does a overflow pipe need to installed on the hot side)

Anyways

1,Shut off Valve

2,Drain tub

The wiring I don't know???

I've read 12/2 wire but there are so many available I'm not sure.

Is a 20 amp circuit really needed or can a 15 amp be used with 14/2 wire.

I really at this point don't want an electrician as its going to be a 15FT run,I would like to try on my own and if I miss up then hire him/her in. 

Thanks


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Typically a dishwasher needs it own dedicated circuit. Simplest to run 12/2 with ground, install a 20 amp breaker. Since this is in the kitchen, some jurisdictions may require a GFCI for the circuit, check with your local code enforcement official. Also, some jurisdictions may require a visible switch to control the circuit, this is a safety measure to allow a technician to work on the dishwasher in a visibly off condition. Obviously they are going to turn the breaker off also, but since the breaker is not typically visible, the thought I guess is that it is possible someone could turn the breaker on while the tech is working on the dishwasher, versus a switch that is visible is more positive. Anyway, check with your local code enforcement official, you may not need a separate switch.

Theoretically you could use 14 gage wire and run a 15 amp breaker, I wouldn't do it, you save a few dollars, but I do all my wiring with 12 gage minimum.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I would run a 12-2 w Ground to under the sink and install an outlet then I would run heavy duty cord with plug on it. Wire into the electrical box on the dishwasher and run the cord through the cabinet with the water and drain line and plug it in.
That way you have flexibility and can unplug it any time you want.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You might want to read this post, the author recommends hard wiring of the dishwasher to minimize the potential for the plug coming loose.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/kitchen/dishwasher/install/new1.htm


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

I would have my reservations on using "heater hose" unless it was "suitable for potable water".


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> I would have my reservations on using "heater hose" unless it was "suitable for potable water".


Huh??????????


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Look in your dishwasher and look at the name plate and see what the unit draws, if it close to 15A(13A-15A) then a 20A circuit would not be a bad idea. 
If it is lower then that save the few bucks and run a 15A circuit, you should never put anything else on that circuit so you will have no chance of overloading it.
All the dishwashers I have seen work fine on a 15A circuit.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If a cordset is used with the DW it must be a listed assembly. Making a cord using off the shelf components is not an NEC approved method.


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's

It seems the Panel is Full:furious: not one spot available 

Can I use a *tandem breaker 15/20 *

I know a Dishwasher needs it's own Dedicated 20Amp circuit but I wanted to know if one of those would work.

thanks


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Depends on the brand and model of the panel.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Not all panels are listed for use with tandems. Post the brand and model number and someone can tell if a tandem is an option.


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

Where is this info listed,Cover or inside panel?

I'm thinking this is a quick fix for $20 if my panel does take them and not a good solution now.

I plan later on this year to make a bathroom downstairs and I will need lighting etc

Maybe a small 6 circuit panel added to the main board is better if we can afford the pros to come in.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Daniel Holzman said:


> You might want to read this post, the author recommends hard wiring of the dishwasher to minimize the potential for the plug coming loose.
> 
> http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/kitchen/dishwasher/install/new1.htm


If you read his article carefully you see that he did make a cord and male plug end and used the outlet under the sink. Reread.

NOTE: I wouldn't make a cord the way he does though I would use a NEC approved cord designed for the application.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a whirlpool dishwasher, and most kenmore's are manufactured by whirlpool. It came with installation instructions, which must be adapted to meet your code. If you don't have them, I believe you can find them online.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

K.M.G said:


> Where is this info listed,Cover or inside panel?
> 
> I'm thinking this is a quick fix for $20 if my panel does take them and not a good solution now.
> 
> ...


If you are out of room in your main panel then I woud plan on a sub-panel
One of the 1st things I did was install a 100a sub 3' to theleft of the 200a main
This gave me plenty of room to run wahtever I wanted
I did initially buy (3) Tandem breakers as a Temp solution


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

The dishwasher installation instructions should give you the electrical requirements. Other than portables, I've never seen a dishwasher that plugs in - the instructions for the LG unit I just put in didn't even mention that. If it did, I wouldn't do it anyway - hardwiring would be cheaper. 

I've never lived where a visible disconnect switch was required, but I had to put a locking device on the breaker in the panel. Kind've silly really, since no other breaker requires one. But at least it was inexpensive.


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

The Little box on the Dishwasher says this

-Connect to a separate circuit with a fuse or circuit breaker Rated for *15 amp min or 20 amp max 120v ac 60hz only*

-Do not use an extension cord

-permanently ground the dishawsher in accordance with the national electrical code and local codes or ordinances 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
We called an electrician last week 

Wants $165

$55 an hour+$25 for materials

Would be using 14/2 wire:mellow:


Everyone keeps saying a 20 amp fuse with 12/2 wire,so I don't know

My plan is,Run the wire though the joist's and have him hook the dishwasher up and at the panel.

$55 is fine not $165

Should I buy a Roll of 12/2 or 14/2

I don't want to do all this work and the breaker keeps popping if I choose 14/2 even though the electrician says that's what I need.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Either size wire is fine for that DW. The #14 will cover the 15 minimum circuit size and the #12 would cover the maximum circuit size required.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

DW & disposal are allowed on the same circuit
So I would run 12-2 & install a 20a breaker just in case


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Run 12/2 if it would help you sleep at night.

The instructions cleary state that you can run it off a 15A circuit so thats what I would do and still sleep good at night.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

12/2 is barely more money than 14/2. Just go with that. You can still use a 15A breaker if you want with 12/2, but I'd just go 20A.

If you plan to hire an electrician, and he won't use 12/2 like you want, get another one. He is working for you, remember?


----------

